# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Spin out ??

## tmodell

Hi zusammen,

war gerade in leucate windsurfen und habe leider ein rieden problem!
Mein neues tabou freestyleboard mit einer 24 er Freestylefinne ebenfalls von tabou, neigt nach einigen metern gleitfahrt zum spin out!
Ich habe schlagartig das gefhl ich wrde ohne finne fahren!
Kann mir da jemand helfen ???
Woran knnte es liegen? Material, Fahrtechnick oder was anderes??


Danke schon mal 

Gru thorsten

----------


## TomFlensburg

Hatte ich auch, wo ich auf ein kleines Board umgestiegen bin und eine Freestylefinne untergemacht habe.

Bei mir lag es daran, dass ich den hinteren Fuss zu stark belastet habe und zu sehr von der Seite als von oben. Dann schmieren die Dinger gnadenlos ab.
Also hinteren Fuss entlasten und mehr von oben belasten knnte Abhilfe verschaffen.

Kann natrlich auch an der Finne liegen, bzw dem Verhltnis von Finnengrsse zu Segelgrsse. Halte das fahrtechnische aber fr sehr viel wahrscheinlicher.

----------


## Unregistriert

Jo, ich fahre nur Finnen zwischen 22 und 19 cm Lnge. Bei denen muss ich immer drauf achten das ich nicht ber die Finne fahre.
Dafr sliden die halt um welten besser, und man muss nicht so hoch rumspringen.

Niklas

----------


## allessurfer

Moin,

kleine Finnen waren fr mich auch immer ein Problem!
Kann man aber wirklich einfach durch "grere" Finnen lsen, also vor allem mit mehr Flche.
Wenn sie nicht zu lang sein sollen, sind Wave-Finnen erste Wahl. Ne 25er kann man schon mit relativ groen Segeln fahren.



Carsten

----------


## tmodell

Hi danke erst mal fr euere antworten!!!
Hatte ich mir fast gedacht das es an meiner technik liegt!!
Werde aber zustzlich nochmal die finne bearbeiten und kleine macken vespachteln und abschleife, hab nmlich auch gehrt das kleinste macken das risiko eines spinouts vergrern!!
Was haltet ihr davon??

----------


## Unregistriert

Ach nee...!!!
Das ist doch eindeutig:
Der Strmungsfluss am Widerstand (Finne) wird definiert durch die beschaffenheit der Oberflche des Widerstandes (in Verbinung mit Druck (Segel) und Strmungsstrke (schnelligkeit)!!!)
Unebene Finne=STrung der idealen Anstrmung an der Finne im Verhltniss mit dem darauf wirkendem Druck bzw. Segelgre!
entweder weiter nach vorne mit dem Oberkrper (u. Gesamten Krpergewicht). Oder passende Segelgrssen zur Finne. 
Als Anhaltspunkt bei ca. 78kg schweren Surfer:
19cm Wave: Segel ca. (3,6-4,7qm)
22cm "-"   (4,0-5,3qm)     
24cm"-"   (4,7-6,2qm)
usw...

----------


## tmodell

hi

also 5,3 segel ich bin 65 kilo schwer bzw leicht. Deiner beschreibung entsprechent mte die 24er finne ja eindeutig gro genug zu sein!!!

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich fahre 24cm mit 5,7qm und ich knnte bis mind. 6,5qm fahren!!!
Also muss das reichen.
Mfg.
Joel

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich fahr eine 22 er (Eigenbaufinne) mit 4.7 bis 6.0 auch gerne mal voll berpowert (100L) also es liegt sicher am Fahrstil. Mehr Gefhl am hinteren Fu.
lg. Karl

----------


## Unregistriert

stimmt - belastung von oben und nicht von der seite ist richtig und wichtig!!!
leucate-etang knnte aber auch seegras haben...

----------


## Knoppers

Ich sag das mal so: in den "lehrjahren" ist die Finne und damit auch ihre Gre von wichtigkeit, grade was Spin Out angeht und auch die ersten Chop-hop versuche etc. verursachen meist Spin Outs. Wenn man aber etwas mehr Erfahrung hat, dann passt man seinen Fahrstil an, dh. die Gre der Finne ist nichtmehr von so groer bedeutung ( mehr gewicht auf dem forderen Fuss und Mastfuss = Aufrechtes und Manverfreundliches Fahren ). Ich fahre zB. auf Flachwasser mit 5.2 und nem Tabou FS100 ne 18 cm FS-finne, evt. auch mal 15cm, mit 5.8 dann aber max. 24 cm. Wie schon jemand sagte sind slide-geschichten wesentlcihe schner und man braucht nicht soviel schwung um das Ding aus dem Wasser zu hebeln.
Wegen Macken an der Finne.... Also das macht evt. was bei Race oder Slalom-finnen die ja wesentlich mehr Krften standhalten mssen und das bei hheren geschwindigkeiten, aber ganz ehrlich, ne ldde Delle oder ne Macke hat noch nie gestrt!

Gre von der Kste

Knoppers

----------


## Unregistriert

in leucate ist ist fast immer seegras zu finden, also es ist entweder deine technik oder das seegras. also absteigen und finne abtasten, wenn du seegras fhlst, kaufe eine seegrasfinne fhlst du nix andere deine belastung

----------


## Unregistriert

super 

Habs jetzt hinbekommen und das auch dauerhaft also es lag tatschlich an meinem fahrstil!
Danke euch!

----------


## tmodell

Super danke 

Jetzt geht es echt gut 
Danke fr die hilfe!!

----------


## Wattwurm

bei mir hat folgendes geholfen:

- Gabelbaum etwas hher
- Trapeztampen evtl. etwas krzer
- hinteren Fuss nicht gerade sondern schrg in die Schlaufe stellen, so dass die Hacke leicht Richtung  Brettspitze zeigt
- Mastfu weiter nach vorne

das alles sorgt dafr, dass der Druck ber den hinteren Fuss strker von oben anstatt seitlich eingeleitet wird

----------


## Unregistriert

Moinsen,

ein kleiner Link ganz unverbindlich..wobei ich aber generell den Kolleschen nur beipflichten kann in dem bereits gesagten...


www.boards.co.uk/equipment/finsize_calc.asp

Schluchtz, leider bin ich nach Bayern gezogen und mir bleibt nur der Gardasee..so ein Mist..da fhrt man mal locker eine Finne 45...schn war die Zeit auf Romo...

Gre aus dem Sden

----------

